# A Linux powered AR15 rifle



## MannDude (Aug 10, 2014)

As a gun owner/enthusiast and as an obvious Linux / tech dude, TrackingPoint's products have always intrigued me. While absolutely expensive, and arguably 'cheating' when it comes to using the technology while hunting, you can not deny the fact it's a pretty neat use of Linux! Regardless if you hate guns, love guns, or feel entirely indifferent you'll probably find the article interesting.

Read more about it here: http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/08/gun-linux-on-the-range-with-trackingpoints-new-ar-15s/

I remember watching some videos of it's use last year when some folks went hunting in Africa and were doing some _real _long-range shots and hitting their targets. This in itself is questionable as those who partake in that sort of hunting ( I don't ) consider it a 'sport'. To me, that'd be like lowering the goal and widening the diameter of a hoop in a basketball game to make it easier to score.

Still neat technology, even if it's used for something that you don't like. There is a lot of information to consider when sending a bullet downrange, and hitting a target at such a long distance would normally be something to brag about as it'd require a good bit of skill and knowledge. The TrackingPoint device seemingly takes this away as it can factor in variables to get the shot on mark each time.

Let's not turn this into a flamewar either. We've already got a where you can do that. Just posting this as it's an interesting and unique use for Linux.


----------



## serverian (Aug 10, 2014)

This is wrong in so many ways. I doubt more than 0.1% of the developers who committed code into GNU/Linux would want their code to be running on a gun.


----------



## drmike (Aug 10, 2014)

serverian said:


> This is wrong in so many ways. I doubt more than 0.1% of the developers who committed code into GNU/Linux would want their code to be running on a gun.


Frankly, open source and related free to reuse licensing has to be open to such.

I am pretty sure DARPA / US military financed the internet, original video games, etc.  All of that leant to and directly in places funded GNU/Linux and a multitude of tech companies.

As for the weapon, it is a disgrace.   Inevitably idiots hunting prized animals for their collection will buy such and the tech will show up in militaries around the world to snipe people from afar.

Here's to lots of defensive EMP weapons.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 10, 2014)

What?! 5000!?

Francisco


----------



## Steven F (Aug 10, 2014)

This is the perfect weapon to defend against zombies. No risk of human life, as long as you can just feed bullets in. It's magnificent.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 10, 2014)

Steven F said:


> This is the perfect weapon to defend against zombies. No risk of human life, as long as you can just feed bullets in. It's magnificent.



It's quite heavy and isn't really something that is mobile enough to be used to hit a vast amount of moving targets. Unless we're talking just one, two or three zombies slowly moving around at a distance, then sure.


----------



## Shados (Aug 10, 2014)

Huh, kind of reminds me of the appearance of the crossbow back in medieval times: suddenly you have a weapon that is effective at range and requires comparatively no skill to operate. Unlike being a motherfucking knight.


----------



## blergh (Aug 11, 2014)

I don't see how it making it easier to shoot shit makes it "cheating".


----------



## MannDude (Aug 11, 2014)

blergh said:


> I don't see how it making it easier to shoot shit makes it "cheating".


It just takes the calculations out of the equation for long distance shooting. If you want to hit a target at 1,000 yards, you don't have do the calculations for environmental aspects such as wind, temperature and elevation or for things related to the actual round that is being shot either. I would imagine that is all auto-calculated or punched in by the operator.

Then again, the people who would buy these things aren't your average hobbyist so I suppose it's safe to say that if you're dropping thousands of dollars on such a setup, then you probably are already a pretty good shot at distance.

I'm sure these would be banned at competition shooting events too. No one wants to compete against the guy with the computer assisted rifle who is hitting the target with each pull of the trigger. That's no fun and completely takes away the challenge.

EDIT: Just so we're all clear here. Rifles are used for actual sport, too. Like, shooting competitions at non-living targets, and stuff... So when I say 'cheating', I'm referring to competitions and not general hunting... unless you hunt for sport (which I don't personally condone).

EDIT 2: Here is some examples of what needs to be considered and calculated by long range shooters: http://www.millettsights.com/resources/shooting-tips/mathematics-for-precision-shooters/ .


----------



## raindog308 (Aug 11, 2014)

serverian said:


> This is wrong in so many ways. I doubt more than 0.1% of the developers who committed code into GNU/Linux would want their code to be running on a gun.


You are so wrong I laughed out loud.  You really should look up Eric S. Raymond some time.

Most Linux hackers I've known are fairly bright people and wouldn't have such a narrow point of view.  If you think guns are somehow immoral, bad, or evil or any association with them is "something I wouldn't want my code running on", then I question why your heart is so full of hate.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 11, 2014)

Maybe he's secretly Batman >_>


----------



## serverian (Aug 11, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> You are so wrong I laughed out loud.  You really should look up Eric S. Raymond some time.
> 
> Most Linux hackers I've known are fairly bright people and wouldn't have such a narrow point of view.  If you think guns are somehow immoral, bad, or evil or any association with them is "something I wouldn't want my code running on", then I question why your heart is so full of hate.


No, I'm not going to discuss about firearms with an American. It's your right. Guns are necessary for you.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 11, 2014)

Hah, wow, way to cache an insult.  There's pros and cons to each side of the argument, but it boils down to the individual, not the tool used.

If you're _not going to discuss about X_ though, perhaps also have the courtesy to not blithely insult the person you're talking to when refusing to discuss a topic.  Just accept that different countries have different cultures, and move on with your life.


----------



## serverian (Aug 11, 2014)

Oh, so, "not being bright", "being narrow minded", "having a heart full of hate" are not insults?


----------



## MannDude (Aug 11, 2014)

Different strokes for different folks. Different parts of the world will have different aspects of their culture that is normal to them and strange for others. It's not right or wrong in the grand scheme of things, it's just how it is, for them, in their time and place.

Also: Everyone behave.


----------



## serverian (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm well aware of the "cultural" differences and different point of views on the firearms subject. However, people are having issues to realize that GNU/Linux is not an American product. And not all the "Linux Hackers" are American.

Anyways..


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 11, 2014)

serverian said:


> Oh, so, "not being bright", "being narrow minded", "having a heart full of hate" are not insults?


Sure, if you wish to interpret them as such.  Note though that he's attributing those character flaws to you directly, and not every resident of your country.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 11, 2014)

serverian said:


> I'm well aware of the "cultural" differences and different point of views on the firearms subject. However, people are having issues to realize that GNU/Linux is not an American product. And not all the "Linux Hackers" are American.
> 
> Anyways..


Then why be more upset about Linux used on a rifle than be upset for Linux used to power a webserver that hosts CP or videos of extremist beheading people? That is a much more common use in comparison.

Somehow, I do not believe developers are losing sleep over all the bad things that can be done with the code they helped contribute, but it would actually be really interesting to learn what they'd think.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 11, 2014)

And we don't even know where all Linux is used, so it could very well be used for things that you may also consider wrong. It could be used by a military or government for the design and simulation testing of a new weapon of war, it could be used in an abortion clinic to keep track of patients or finances, or it can be used to make what I personally consider the most heinous and extreme example of 'wrong': Hannah Montana Linux.

If the developers were concerned with how it'd be used it'd be closed source and they'd issue licenses to those who wish to use it pending that it's use was in agreement with their terms.


----------



## serverian (Aug 11, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Sure, if you wish to interpret them as such.  Note though that he's attributing those character flaws to you directly, and not every resident of your country.


He indeed isn't. Instead, he's targeting a bigger population who thinks like me on this matter and all this is based on his country "culture" which is what I'm targeting.



MannDude said:


> Then why be more upset about Linux used on a rifle than be upset for Linux used to power a webserver that hosts CP or videos of extremist beheading people? That is a much more common use in comparison.
> 
> Somehow, I do not believe developers are losing sleep over all the bad things that can be done with the code they helped contribute, but it would actually be really interesting to learn what they'd think.


They are not the same thing. One is using the technology for obvious crimes which are accepted by the common sense of multi-cultures. Just like a knife analogy.

Other one is using the technology to build humanless killing machines which can be potentially used against the people who committed code into.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 11, 2014)

serverian said:


> Other one is using the technology to build humanless killing machines which can be potentially used against the people who committed code into.


All I'm saying is, if your intent it is to murder someone then there are much cheaper and viable options then doing the deed with a $15,000 computer assisted rifle. And if you have $15,000 to spend on a rifle to do the deed, you probably have enough money to pay someone _else_ to do the deed for you. Or you'd just go out and spend $500~ on a gun like a normal person.

I'm sure somewhere in the world of firearms outside of TrackingPoint that Linux is in use everyday. Whether it be for design, simulation or manufacturing of parts and products. Actually, I'm certain that these companies aren't running 100% on Windows and Mac, so it'd not surprise me one bit at all if they're running Linux in some core aspects of their business.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 11, 2014)

Last I checked, the firearm still needs someone to actually pull the trigger.  If your gripe is about items such as unmanned drones, that's an entirely different topic.

BUT, just food for thought, let's derail to that topic for a moment.  Let's fast-forward technology to the point when countries are able to conduct warfare via technological means.  Your robots vs theirs, with minimal humans involved or in the line of fire.  That seems pretty damn ideal compared to traditional warfare of sending people to die instead of machines.

Back on topic.  Let's touch on _common sense of multi-cultures_.  I've been in the States for quite awhile now, and have gotten a good taste of the differences between North and South, West and East.  While you're up on that pedestal generalizing all Americans, do you think you could actually name some of the cultural differences in this rather large and complex country?  Or is it just easier to just stereotype an entire nation based on a minuscule of first-hand interaction, and a great deal of public media consumption?

If you honestly believe that firearms are only instruments designed to kill others, then your judgement is already biased.  It's the person vs tool argument again - and if you've already firmly made up your mind on what to believe on the topic, then at least state that plainly so that others don't waste time swapping opinions with you.


----------



## serverian (Aug 11, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Back on topic.  Let's touch on _common sense of multi-cultures_.  I've been in the States for quite awhile now, and have gotten a good taste of the differences between North and South, West and East.  While you're up on that pedestal generalizing all Americans, do you think you could actually name some of the cultural differences in this rather large and complex country?  Or is it just easier to just stereotype an entire nation based on a minuscule of first-hand interaction, and a great deal of public media consumption?


Here you are stereotyping me with non-us people who reads biased media news and think upon. I'm not stupid enough unfortunately.

I visited the US many times and stayed many months in different cities and interacted and had lengthy conversations with people from different origins across the US.

On top of that, I've stayed in other countries and done the same.

And I'm fairly certain that I'm intelligent enough to draw a pattern.



Aldryic C said:


> If you honestly believe that firearms are only instruments designed to kill others, then your judgement is already biased.  It's the person vs tool argument again - and if you've already firmly made up your mind on what to believe on the topic, then at least state that plainly so that others don't waste time swapping opinions with you.


Enlighten me please, what other uses do they have?


----------



## blergh (Aug 11, 2014)

Meanwhile in Sweden during hunting-season;

http://youtu.be/FnQvyA1-Sns


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 11, 2014)

Why don't you go check one of the other firearm-related threads?  Curtis and Miller are both target enthusiasts - each own several firearms, and have notably not shot anyone.  Yet here you are, claiming that their guns are only used for murder.

Where I live now, knowing how to operate a rifle is simply a part of life.  I personally don't hunt any more, but I do still go down to the range from time to time.

You claim to be an intelligent individual, yet you make an absolutely ridiculous assertion regarding a mechanical tool.  I honestly find your self-proclaimed facts (an opinion stops being just an opinion when you refuse to acknowledge alternatives) just as asinine as someone claiming that motor vehicles are murder boxes.  To take it a step farther, you're also making a very bold assertion about people who do own firearms;  will you now extend your thoughts on firearms to include Curtis and Miller being murderers for owning them?


----------



## serverian (Aug 11, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Why don't you go check one of the other firearm-related threads?  Curtis and Miller are both target enthusiasts - each own several firearms, and have notably not shot anyone.  Yet here you are, claiming that their guns are only used for murder.
> 
> Where I live now, knowing how to operate a rifle is simply a part of life.  I personally don't hunt any more, but I do still go down to the range from time to time.
> 
> You claim to be an intelligent individual, yet you make an absolutely ridiculous assertion regarding a mechanical tool.  I honestly find your self-proclaimed facts (an opinion stops being just an opinion when you refuse to acknowledge alternatives) just as asinine as someone claiming that motor vehicles are murder boxes.  To take it a step farther, you're also making a very bold assertion about people who do own firearms;  will you now extend your thoughts on firearms to include Curtis and Miller being murderers for owning them?


Stop with the bullshit, please. Owning a gun doesn't make you a murderer.

You can collect them, you can read about them, you can be a fan of them, you can have an excitement holding them. That doesn't change the fact that they are instruments to kill.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 11, 2014)

Funny then, that you have flare guns (instruments to signal), starting pistols (instruments to indicate a race has begun), and a large number of firearms designed and manufactured for the sole purpose of competition shooting.

Such as my float barrel Dan Wesson .44, and my Ruger long barrel.  Or my daughter's target rifle.  All examples of firearms designed exclusively for target practice/competition sporting.

Now, as a former soldier I took a number of lives with weapons designed to do so.  Notice that I'm now calling the tool in question a weapon, because that is its purpose.  Designed to extend my life expectancy by removing a threat.

But why stop at guns?  Let's move on to knives and other blades.  A much older form of killing someone else.  Some blades are designed solely as weapons to take a life - swords for example.  Millions of swords were used to take lives over the years - but that fact alone in no way means that the utility knife strapped by my belt was meant for the same purpose.  The slingblade I have in the garage for clearing brush would be _devastating_ if used against a person - but it's not.  It's a lawn care tool.

And let's not even get started on all the cheapo display swords/etc you get from BudK or whever, whose sole intended purpose is to be hung up on a wall or worn as shitty cosplay.

Hell, let's get into vehicles.  When attached to the 101st, there was a cav unit with us that had a rather nasty variation of the Stryker vehicle - called a 'street sweeper', it had attachments on the front to mow through crowds.  This was a vehicle designed to shred pedestrians without firing a shot while moving down a street.  But hey.. it has wheels and a combustion engine, right?  Oh snaps, I guess that means my SUV is also a murder machine.

Do you see how utterly ridiculous that train of thought is?  YES, there are firearms that were designed solely to kill others.  There are many, many more designed for non-homicidal use, such as hunting and sport shooting.  At the end of a day, a tool is a tool.  How it's used is what matters.  And quite honestly - given your outlook, I would never trust you with a firearm to begin with if the only possible use you can see for them is to take a person's life.


----------



## serverian (Aug 11, 2014)

You damn well know that I meant guns that actually shoot bullets when I said guns. Hence, the gun on the first post is one of them.

I don't see Curtis and Chris collecting flare guns or starting pistols.

I don't see American citizens keeping a target practice gun at home for self protection.

I don't see American founding fathers mean those when they have written the second amendment.

I did exactly what I didn't want to in the beginning and discussed guns with an American. Silly me.

I'll leave this here and leave the thread so you gun enthusiasts can talk freely about how sweet they are.

http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/health/guns-injure-7-000-u-s-kids-yearly-study-article-1.1592703


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 11, 2014)

serverian said:


> I did exactly what I didn't want to in the beginning and discussed guns with an American. Silly me.


Oops, and there go your presumptions biting you in the ass again.  Я русский :3

Nice of you to completely ignore all of the other points, such as firearms designed for sporting competitions or hunting.  But like I said before - you were never actually interested in comparing opinions - only proclaiming yours to be the supreme truth.  _*hattip*_


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 11, 2014)

serverian said:


> I'll leave this here and leave the thread so you gun enthusiasts can talk freely about how sweet they are.
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/life-style/health/guns-injure-7-000-u-s-kids-yearly-study-article-1.1592703


Oh, just for shits and giggles, here's a statistic for you, too:

SOURCE: In the United States during 2011, more than 650 children ages 12 years and younger died as occupants in motor vehicle crashes,5 and more than 148,000 were injured.1

7k injuries from firearms.  148k injuries from vehicles.  Yup, those darn guns are surely the priority to focus on 

Well, since it's obvious that cars aren't going to be labelled murder machines any time soon, why don't we just skip right to the part where _people_ and _careless usage_ are the problem, not the particular tool in question.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 11, 2014)

BACK ON TOPIC:

Linux is used for interesting things outside of servers, desktops and tablets.


----------



## drserver (Aug 11, 2014)

Topic is weapons and linux ? Can't get better than that, I like Colt 1911 and Centos 7


----------

